# How would you do this?



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking for some insight.

Building a small vallet box like this










I need to hide the end grain exposed from the sides. I origianlly was going to make a drawer extend to the sides but i don't really like that idea. Then i thought maybe about veneer?

Any ideas?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you're going to ebonize it, I recommend not
worrying about the end grain. Just thoroughly
dye your filler and fill the pores well. With 
pores filled the end grain becomes much less
obtrusive.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry should had elaborated Lored.

It's made from mahogany. I was just referring how there is a drawer in the front and exposed endgrain.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

All end grain seems to be in the front, so what side end grain will there be?

Other than veneering you could miter it.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

You could employ breadboard ends but then, of course, you'd have a bit of end grain at the top corners.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a bit confused. Are you concerned about the end rain showing in the front beside the drawers? Why do you need to hide it? How will you finish it?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

It's hard to see why it will be bothersome. You certainly can use veneer tape easily enough if you want to. You would be able to see the edge of the veneer from the side, but it is very thin.

You can use miters only if you make the drawer narrower.

You could also consider using a box joint for all 4 corners, which doesn't cover the end grain, but incorporates it as part of the design.

Use the trick of an extra sanding step with a higher grit on end grain so it absorbs less finish.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Two ways to hide the end grain completely are an overlay drawer front or mitered edge banding. 
edit; just realized you don't want to do an overlay drawer.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Full blind dovetails come to mind. Never done them, but they would give plenty of strength and not show end grain.

My other thought would be splined miters.


----------

